# Strides between jumps?



## bartontara (9 June 2013)

Hi,

On the internet I found that people said that 4 human steps = 1 horse stride.
If I wanted to set up a double 1-2 strides apart, but in trot, roughly how many steps should I take in between jumps to measure them?

Thanks,


----------



## *hic* (9 June 2013)

If you mean what I'm reading then please don't do it as your horse will not understand that there are two trot strides and will jump the whole lot.

If you want to trot, just trot through standard distances.


----------



## MegaBeast (9 June 2013)

If you mean you're approaching in trot then you'll land short so you'll need to shorten the distance.

A standard one stride double (approach in canter) is 2 human strides for landing, 4 human strides for each horse strides, then two human strides for take off.

So, one stride double is 8 human strides (2,4,2), two stride double is 12 human strides (2,4,4,2), three stride double is 16 human strides (2,4,4,4,2) etc.

However, if you want to approach in trot then shorten it up, ride it as poles on the ground and then adjust accordingly.  Ideally you need someone experienced watching to adjust it as necessary although obviously if you're planning on competing you need to be able to jump through doubles at the distances specified above so aim to get to that ultimately with an approach in canter.


----------



## pigsmight:) (9 June 2013)

Ok well if your coming to a double out of a forward trot your horse will probably land in canter so it would just need walking shorter, maby reduce to a one strided double. If you were cantering generally 2x your strides for landing, 4 for a horses stride and 2 for take off so 8 in total. If you are trotting on a novice horse keep the fences small more so for the first element and perhaps reduce to 6 of your strides as the horse will generally take off and land closer to the first part.


----------



## pigsmight:) (9 June 2013)

Sorry meggabeast I must have been typing at the same time as you!


----------



## foxy1 (9 June 2013)

Assuming a human stride is 3 foot


----------



## Tnavas (9 June 2013)

jemima*askin said:



			If you mean what I'm reading then please don't do it as your horse will not understand that there are two trot strides and will jump the whole lot.

If you want to trot, just trot through standard distances.
		
Click to expand...

This is being a bit dramatic! Correctly prepared the horse is not going to jump the whole lot in one!

Firstly you need to measure what YOUR stride is as someone who is 5' will take a smaller stride than one who is 6'. For such close distances and schooling then toe to heel can be more accurate .

For a two trot stride double:-
Place Trotting Poles 1.37m apart, 2.7m from the last trotting pole to the first jump and then 9.7m between the first and second jump


----------

